# K27's Johnson Bar - Neat; Here's Why



## K487 (Jan 3, 2008)

All:


This may be a small issue but I am VERY pleased that Bachmann has given us an OPERATING Johnson Bar on the K27.  Just pull the block (held down by a black "rubber band" up and move the bar - you can see all the linkage move, and you can set the bar/linkage where you want it by lowering the block back down to your preferred notch on the quadrant.  No more need to run a locomotive with the linkage dead-center (as most model steam locos are set up this way.)


I personally think this is really cool and wanted to point it out. 


Thank you Bachmann for a very fine locomotive.


Doug C. (FYI  Long time lurker, now a member; also a former C&TS employee 1973 - 1975 - fired the 487 and 483 Chama to Cumbres (and to Antonito) many times, and also worked on 3 different rotary plow trains - first time a brakeman, second as one of the two firemen on the rotary, and lastly as locomotive fireman on the lead loco (487.)


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

*A photo would help me and others to understand what a Johnson bar is.*/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Madman,


The Johnson Bar is the forward/reverse lever..  Has notches to set the valve timing for more power or better fuel economy..  


BulletBob


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Doesn't the Connie have an operational Johnson Bar?


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I got to see one of those in a local train shop. Wow! 

(I think I can get used to this idea of having places nearby and not hours away.)


----------



## Kevin Miller (Jan 5, 2008)

The Bachmann Spectrum 4-4-0 and 2-6-0 also have operating Johnson Bars.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

*Thanks BBob. These machines get more intricate the more I learn about them.*


----------



## svanni (Jan 4, 2008)

If you go to this link it gives an illustration of where a Johnson Bar is located. Note: the depiction is not of a K27. 

http://home.new.rr.com/trumpetb/loco/backhead.html


----------



## Skip (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, the Connie does too.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

The annie has one, it doesn't work, and if I'm not mistaken, it's on the wrong side /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif


----------



## trainsbt (Jan 11, 2008)

Just as an FYI, the 1:20.3 4-4-0 and 2-6-0 came with operating Johnson Bars (Well they move and change some of the linkage but don't actually affect the running of the engine).

I'm looking forward to the receipt of my K-27 from Wholesale Trains, waiting now for another shipment to arrive from Bachmann so he will have some to ship.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By K487 on 01/05/2008 7:33 PM


Doug C. (FYI  Long time lurker, now a member; also a former C&TS employee 1973 - 1975 - fired the 487 and 483 Chama to Cumbres (and to Antonito) many times, and also worked on 3 different rotary plow trains - first time a brakeman, second as one of the two firemen on the rotary, and lastly as locomotive fireman on the lead loco (487.)



 


Wecome aboard Doug


----------



## K487 (Jan 3, 2008)

Mike:

You're welcome; glad to be here.

Have learned a BUNCH from you all, thank you.

Doug


----------



## Sourdoh (Jan 6, 2008)

Yes. The Johnson Bar does work on the K-27. Lift up on the bar in the Cab (on the Engineers side of the Firebox/Boilerback) and push it forward or reverse. The linkage on the Siderod is very intricate and beautifully done. Also, yes, the Connie also has a working JBar. It functions the same way - lift and move, push down to lock - but has a much more basic linkage to the siderod. All these little details are what make the locos so enjoyable.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

The Connie is simple because it is Baker valve gear I believe. I assume the K27 is Walscherts?(sp)


----------



## Sourdoh (Jan 6, 2008)

Yes. That's true. I was just pointing out that the two look different. I guess I should be more specific in the future.


----------

